# Minimum commitment



## ProudNewfoundlander (26 Mar 2012)

I couldn't find the relevant information, although that's probably my fault 

Are you only offered a job after you complete basic training ? (I doubt it, but I want to be 100%) And if I complete Canadian  forces basic training and I decide the military isn't for me can I just quit  and cease any and all affiliation with the forces


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2012)

ProudNewfoundlander said:
			
		

> Are you only offered a job after you complete basic training ?



No.


----------



## CountDC (26 Mar 2012)

ProudNewfoundlander said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the relevant information, although that's probably my fault
> 
> Are you only offered a job after you complete basic training ? (I doubt it, but I want to be 100%) And if I complete Canadian  forces basic training and I decide the military isn't for me can I just quit  and cease any and all affiliation with the forces



No - the "job offer" is before basic training. 

No - if they want to they can make you stick around for awhile but odds are with today's waiting list to get in they will happily cut you lose so that they can bring in someone that wants to be here.


----------



## ProudNewfoundlander (26 Mar 2012)

I may be wrong but when the reservist recruiters came to my school I think I heard one of them say that's you were only required to do the basic training. But that was several years back

I also had a couple of acquaintances that went to Valcartier and came back with one supposedly saying the army wasnt for him.

I just came here to be 100%


----------



## dapaterson (26 Mar 2012)

Situation is slightly different, Reg Force vs Res Force.


Though in my experience, if you're going in thinking "Well, I've got an out" then the military is probably not the right choice for you.


----------



## AgentSmith (26 Mar 2012)

ProudNewfoundlander said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but when the reservist recruiters came to my school I think I heard one of them say that's you were only required to do the basic training. But that was several years back



For the reserves they were probably talking about the co-op program where you get credits for doing BMQ and BMQ-L however you don't *have* to go onto your MOC training after if you don't want to (though if you went though all that, why wouldn't you?)


Still if you do reg force BMQ and decide the military isn't for you, then you can ask for a voluntary release. Though once you're done your MOC traning, get ready for a long haul.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Mar 2012)

Don't waste our time or funds. Find something else.


----------



## Pusser (27 Mar 2012)

Also keep in mind that BMQ will not give you a full taste of military life.  Part of its design is to stress you out.  Once you finish training, there will be periods when your life is almost normal.  There are an awful lot of us who have a spouse, 2.4 kids, a mortgage  a mini-van (just ditched mine!) etc.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Don't waste our time or funds. Find something else.



He was asking a pertinent question for someone that isn't sure.

Time to start keeping your one liners to yourself, they're getting tiresome.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## ProudNewfoundlander (3 Apr 2012)

Its just that I've walked into jobs before with good expectations and ended up being miserable and counting down to when I could leave, and the army you're after signing a 3+ year commitment, so its best to get all the information before you get in. besides, the CF webpage didnt go into any great detail and their chat is down, so this forum seemed like the next best thing


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi,

The Forces' website does state "Reservists can leave the Canadian Forces at any time with no obligation".

Source: www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96

I'm not entirely sure how "true" that is. I've seen around on the forums that you have to be signed off by various people. (Which in turn means that you couldn't just "leave" at any time. You have to get "signed out" first.)

I do apologize if I'm wrong with my above statement. I'm just going by what the website says.

Thanks,

Joshua


----------



## Robert0288 (9 May 2012)

When you get issued a couple thousand dollars in kit, there is usually some paperwork that needs to be done.  Also that statement means is that your voluntary release wont be denied, and the paperwork to get you released will start.


----------



## lyth (10 May 2012)

Ah. Thanks for clearing that up Robert.


----------

